# Help Motor swap 1986 Nissan 4x4 XE!!!



## Nissanlove23 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and seeking some advice and help. First off I have a 1986 Nissan 4x4 king cab XE truck.


it has a z24 engine dual ignition the one with the 8 spark plugs but its a 4 cylinder. Well I lost compression in one of the cylinders after 278k miles. I decided to buy a diffrent engine. Well I bought a 1984 Z24 engine with only 106k Miles. 

So I removed the 1986 engine....then i put the 1984 engine in. I got every thing hooked up throttle body manifold etc. 

now to get to the point I got the engine to crank all day long but I cant get it to fire. I have done research and I came across people saying I need to do some thing to the ECU to get my engine to fire. I know the 84 engine ran before I installed!. Every where I go I keep running into some thing to do with the ECU. Ive heard them mention some thing like California king ecu or some thing along those lines. 

I came here to seek information. so please any one who could help me let me know i can answer any other questions needed. Thanks a lot 


Alex


----------



## Nissanlove23 (Feb 7, 2008)

I put 2 hours into the engine today and still cant figure it out. Ive called every place I know and they tell me it has nothing to do with the ecu......


----------

